# 1st Edition of the Year



## sawhorseray (Jan 5, 2021)

I never know how these are going to go, sometimes better than others. First of the year, hope it's not my last, as usual I try to start out and end strong. RAY


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 5, 2021)

My favorite ... "C'mon boy, shake hands"


----------



## robrpb (Jan 5, 2021)

There are  some good ones. Thanks Ray.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 5, 2021)

The car warranty is only funny because it's true


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2021)

Great Start! The Wrench on the Bumper is Brilliant. In the 70's, $5 a Driveway was Big Money! Now, a Guy with a Plow, knocks on the door and wants $50!!!...JJ


----------



## IH 1026 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Winterrider (Jan 5, 2021)

Pretty good start to the New Year Ray


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 5, 2021)

All excellent Ray!  Great start to a Great (hopefully) Year.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2021)

Heck of a good start Ray!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 5, 2021)

Funny stuff


----------

